
MarketRiders Promises Steady Returns Through The Magic of Exchange-Traded Funds - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/04/marketriders-promises-steady-returns-through-the-magic-of-exchange-traded-funds/
======
davidw
Looks like an interesting technique - I wonder how it works?

~~~
eru
The most you can hope for is market returns with this technique. That's good
in itself. But I would not call it 'steady'.

~~~
davidw
But the idea isn't just _one_ market, it's supposed to be rebalanced according
to whichever asset class is cheap, so you catch the upswing of that. As to how
that works, I'm curious...

~~~
eru
I guess basically you use a rule of thumb like "your age in % in bonds, the
rest in stocks" (only a bit more sophisticated) and re-balance in periodic
intervals.

Still you are subject to the ups and downs of the market(s).

